# Wildsau in München gestohlen!



## Klappfallscheib (18. November 2006)

Servus,

mir wurde in der Nacht auf gestern wohl meine geliebte Sau gestohlen! Eine Beschreibung und ein Bild gibts hier. 
Geschehen ist das ganze in Bogenhausen im Garten meines Wohnheims; es würde mich freuen wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet!

   

Danke, Arnd


----------



## El-Ollinero (18. November 2006)

Hat der Rahmen keine Nummer gehabt?

Schau am besten in der nächsten Zeit mal bei Ebay rein.

Es gibt immer Schlaubirnen, die die Teile da einzeln verscheuern wollen und dann aufgegriffen werden.

Siehst du ein Teil das du einwandfrei identifizieren kannst, melde es der Polizei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (18. November 2006)

boah ne und auch noch so ne schöne -.- ich werd im raum stuttgart die augen offen halten!
viel glück, hoffebtlich taucht sie wieder auf!
stells am besten noch ins lokal-forum.


----------



## Klappfallscheib (18. November 2006)

@Ollinero: Doch, hat er: #215! War die falsche Version des Dokuments. Jetzt aber ;-)


----------



## Elfriede (19. November 2006)

Wenn sie nicht wieder auftaucht kannst du meinen Rahmen haben. Verkaufe ihn. Ist auch eine L (2005er Model) gewichtsreduziert.
Keiler ist einfach geiler! 
Viel Glück!

mfg Björn


----------



## Hot Carrot (19. November 2006)

Hallo 

Bitte im richtigen Fred einsetzten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240&page=20

Damit das alles besser dokumentiert ist und es wird somit mehr gelesen  

Und bitte nicht die Bilder vergessen falls du welche hast.

Ach ja Beileid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MFG


----------



## stephaneagle (19. November 2006)

Mein Beileid zuerst..und als zweites, werd ich die Augen in Berlin und Hamburg offen halten!

MfG


----------



## DH Sport (29. November 2006)

Keine Sorge,
 
auf der Seite www.secondhand-sportshop.de
wirst Du Hilfe bekommen. Die wissen wo Dein Rad ist ... 

Schöne Grüße Harry


----------



## gmozi (29. November 2006)

Ist das nun nen Witz, oder haben die wirklich das Bike gefunden?


----------



## DH Sport (29. November 2006)

Das ist kein WITZ!!!!!!

Es steht bei der Polizei in München

Wir schlafen nicht.


Harry


----------



## DH Sport (29. November 2006)

Also die Polizisten mit denen wir zusammen arbeiten haben uns das Bike heute gezeigt und uns gefragt ob wir den Besitzer kennen oder ihnen wenigstens den Kontakt des Vetriebs geben können (Alutech Wildsau)

Anschließend haben Sie das Bike wieder mitgenommen, kurze Zeit später find ichs hier  Hab die jetzt angerufen und Sie haben mir gesagt das Sie den Besitzer mittlerweile über Wildsau und die Rahmennummer selbst ausfindig gemacht haben.

Augen auf halten lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (29. November 2006)

Respekt! Find das wirklich absolut Spitze! Vielen Dank sag ich einfach mal, auch wenn ich selber gar nicht betroffen bin. Weiter so!!


----------



## Marina (29. November 2006)

super, glückwunsch! sauen sind halt brave räder, die kommen immer wieder zum besitzer zurück


----------



## Klappfallscheib (30. November 2006)

Waaaaaah, des ist so krass, ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben....

Der Hammer! Scheiss auf die Uni morgen, ich muss zur Polizei ^^


----------



## TinglTanglTom (30. November 2006)

is ja besser wie weihnachten 

genial


----------

